

Poll: How many hours a day are you looking at a screen? - cweathe2

In an average week how many hours a day are you looking at a screen?  Computer&#x2F;TV&#x2F;Phone&#x2F;Tablet&#x2F;Other
======
AznHisoka
8 hours at work. 4 more hours when I get home.

So 12 hours.. wait.. I don't sleep for 12 hours a day.... hmm.. better make
that 16 hours!

~~~
Wezc
Same for me here ! :)

------
alexholehouse
This is an interesting question, but could we make this into a real poll?

I'm happy to do this (you need above a certain karma threshold to create polls
- I forget what it is) but if the OP would rather not then that's fine too,
and I'll leave it.

~~~
cweathe2
Please do alexholehouse. I actually was trying to finish it and the system
wouldn't let me add another comment.

I've been working on a project recently and have spent around 12+ hours a day
coding, but then my leisure time is spent watching TV or playing a video game.
I was curious to know how that compared to the folks in this forum.

------
kylelibra
There is functionality for doing polls once you hit a certain karma threshold.

~~~
analog31
Which, ironically, requires sitting in front of a screen for hours. ;-)

------
RexRollman
I look at a computer screen 8 hours a day at work, drive an hour home, and
look at a screen another four to five hours.

This past week, I had a weird experience where there was a white spot in my
vision that prevented me from being able to read. Any particular letter or
number I focused on couldn't been seen. It only lasted for about fifteen
minutes but left me with a headache that lasted a couple of hours. According
to my eye-doctor, it was probably an ocular migraine.

------
cweathe2
12-14 Hours

------
cweathe2
14+ Hours

~~~
huragok
I develop and all my hobbies use a computer. I should really get out more!

~~~
shubhamjain
I am sure you have a long pending To-Do list which makes you feel guilty for
not focusing enough on it. I long for travel, playing guitar, or reading books
but I am much more comfortable surfing Hacker News or Redditing in my spare
time.

------
kennethtilton
Good question. Even when I take a break I head for a sports bar. Drive time is
... oh, I just quit to concentrate on my startup. Getting older, don't sleep
as much. Fifteen?

------
alraddadi
I live alone. So 8 hours work and 7 hours at home. I plan to go to a gym to
rest my eyes and change my life.

------
mhofstadt
10-12 hours on Macbook Air(on and off with additional monitor). 1-2 hours on
iPhone.

------
clemfeelsgood
8 hours total 6 for computer, 2 for tablet

------
pant
8-10 Hours

------
rk0567
8 hours a day (Desktop)

------
utkarsh_apoorva
12-14 hours mostly.

------
cweathe2
8-12 Hours

------
fla
8-10h

------
talleyrand
12+

------
dlsx
Desktop, at least 2 hours a day. I feel if I am not at the desktop I am not
being productive, but 2+ hours daily productivity is great.

Laptop/tablet/phone/etc. Looking for inspiration, browsing, stuff like that. I
would say sometimes more time may be spent here, but it probably is also 2
hours.

TV I try to avoid. I like to watch a few teams and catch some games here and
there. Mostly movie time, so another solid 2 hours in this category.

6-8 hours easily, and I always feel like I could double this and still wake up
the next morning with a full checklist of things to accomplish.

------
davidsmith8900
\- 10 hours.

